# Piranha bite?



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

how much pressure per square inch do you think a fully grown RBP has?


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

doesnt matter...its gonna hurt no matter what. but go ahead and find out for yourself.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

IMO its not the pressure but the sharpness of the razor teeth they have!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

We have harder bites than sharks but since they have rows of razor shark teeth it doesnt matter.







Im sure its the same with piranha.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lol ya try it and tell us how it feels


----------



## AndyShores11 (Feb 20, 2007)

RockinTimbz said:


> We have harder bites than sharks but since they have rows of razor shark teeth it doesnt matter.:laugh: Im sure its the same with piranha.


Actually larger sharks have been measured at 1500+ psi... we have around 300 psi. Judging by the massive jaw muscles (proportionally, as that is all that matters to an extent) I would say something like a large rhom would be rather impressive... I am reluctant to speculate exactly how much but if it was equal to us I would not be surprised. You also have to consider that along with the proportionally huge jaw muscles, a piranha has a lighter skull mass proportionally than we do - I would think anyhow... This is certainly something that would be interesting to look into!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I think it is 20 lbs...does that sound right?

I can't remember. Take a look at Frank's site (opefe.com), it is mentioned there somewhere because I remember reading it.
~Taylor~


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

We'll Comparing that up a dog has around 1500psi bite,
Mythbusters ftw


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i think i heard its 170 psi but i cant remember.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

dont know about that pressure crap but man you got a phat ride


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i dont think they have that much jaw pressure. when im watchin my p's it looks like the razor sharp teeth do the work along withtheir head shaking. i dont ever think ive seen my p's just grab onto a shrimp and just cut it with their teeth. ithink they use like a sawing motion. plz correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

Human is 80-120
Large dog 300-350 including pitbulls
Great White Shark 600
Hyena 1000
Alligator Snapping turtle 1000
Croc 2500+

There was a show on animal planet where the guy tested all these. Those were the figures.
If I had to guess a P bite pressure I would guess 300-500 psi. I base that on the thunk I here when my monster rhom bites his food.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

It would be cool to put a pressure gauge thing in a piranhas mouth and see how much pressure itd be cuz without a doubt the piranha will bite anything that you stick in its mouth


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

One of the very few - perhaps the only - creatures whose bite pressure can be measured fairly accurately is human beings. The average biting force of an adult male human (male because, in general, we lugs are bigger and have proportionately thicker masseter muscles than females) varies between 45 and 68 kg - although forces as great as 159 kg have been recorded for Inuit males (squeaky-voiced, ear-biting tough guy Mike Tyson, please take note). The Dental Science Handbook published by the American Dental Association (1970) gives bite pressures by humans as great as 15 tons per square inch - 83% as strong as the greatest pressure recorded thus far for any shark. No wonder human bites are often so devastating - we have short jaws, powered by thick masseter muscles and armed with relatively blunt, chisel-shaped incisors. So play nice, kiddies! ;>

-- R. Aidan Martin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> The bite power
> 
> Dr. G. S. Myers, in The Piranha Book (TFH, M-539) gave the following Carl H. Eigenmann description:
> 
> "The best mechanical imitation of piranha teeth and jaws, and a very good imitation indeed, is a bear-trap, but one with teeth so sharpened on the edges, and the spring so strong, that they would clip off the bear's foot instead of merely holding it." No measurement of the biting power of a piranha has ever been made. It is my opinion the bite power is probably in the approximate range of 120-300 lbs sq. inch depending on size of fish. These estimates should not be considered as fact. Myers (1949) reported that "the power of the jaw muscles is such that there is scarcely living substance save the hardest ironwood that will not be clipped off."


----------

